# Let's see them boats



## dirtnap10 (May 28, 2014)

I just recently purchased a boat and would like to see your duck boats so that I can get some ideas.


----------



## flatsmaster (May 28, 2014)

Here's mine .... 1654 gator trax with hunt deck and a pro drive 36 mud motor ....


----------



## dom (May 29, 2014)

dirtnap, do a search. there are a few posts around duck boats on this site. 

Also, if you want some killer ideas go to mudmotortalk.com 

I can post mine but it wont be done being built for a few weeks.


----------



## dillakilla12 (May 29, 2014)

1642 Prodigy w/ 23 Mud Buddy. Open layout w/ hunt deck.


----------



## dom (May 29, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> 1642 Prodigy w/ 23 Mud Buddy. Open layout w/ hunt deck.



makes me ready for mine.


----------



## DEE--Bo (May 29, 2014)




----------



## dillakilla12 (May 29, 2014)

DEE--Bo that's one heck of a duck boat!


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 29, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> DEE--Bo that's one heck of a duck boat!



After he gets a motor like yours it'll look more like a duck boat!


----------



## panfried0419 (May 29, 2014)

I duck hunt out of the one in my avatar with a grass cover I made


----------



## rnelson5 (May 29, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> 1642 Prodigy w/ 23 Mud Buddy. Open layout w/ hunt deck.



How are you liking that prodigy? I have been looking pretty hard at them.


----------



## dillakilla12 (May 30, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> How are you liking that prodigy? I have been looking pretty hard at them.



Love it! Chad will be building my next one to.


----------



## dom (May 30, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> How are you liking that prodigy? I have been looking pretty hard at them.



just go visit them. if that doesnt sell you in 1 min then i dont know what will. 

I was up there this week and that shop is pumping them out as fast as they can make em. awesome stuff in the works


----------



## dillakilla12 (May 30, 2014)

This was what I was running before the Prodigy. 1546 Triton DS with 40 Etec, jack plate and pods. Liked it ok other than the decks, cut the pods off and sold the motor, mainly a fishing boat now, in the market for a smaller motor!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 30, 2014)

dom said:


> just go visit them. if that doesnt sell you in 1 min then i dont know what will.
> 
> I was up there this week and that shop is pumping them out as fast as they can make em. awesome stuff in the works



I hope they are not pumping them out to fast! A lot of boat manufactures quality starts slipping once they gain popularity (all industries really). I hope this does not gappen to them.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is my little minnow. 14' 4" Wigeon duck boat 10h copperhead


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2014)

I know there's more of them out there than that.  Post up some pics!


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 6, 2014)

heres a few


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 6, 2014)

gggg


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 6, 2014)

Super quiet


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 6, 2014)

even quieter


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 6, 2014)

And the ever famous first duck boat....

If your still here do you remeber posting this photo??? LOL


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Those all of your previous rigs gaducker?


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 6, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> Those all of your previous rigs gaducker?



Naa. Just the 4 man hide, others are just pics I have saved over the years.   The last one is a real GEM that I have been holding on to for 5 or 6 years....lololoolo


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey, whatever gets the job done!


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 12, 2014)

some more

That bottom left hand pic theres a 20 ft boat under that grass and we flat wax there tails that day.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 12, 2014)

This was a buddy of mine about 4 years ago,  I now have a dog and he no longer has to use his boat!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know there's more of them out there than that.  Post up some pics!


 I do not want to draw fire
Killer delete


----------



## strutlife (Jun 29, 2014)

*1548g3dk*

1548G3DK 20hp yamaha


----------

